# Chief Master Sgt Air force.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

a 36" promotion plaque for Air Force fellow leaving the State. Loved to Fish and his division was the Grizzlies.

Credit for the bear model to Dario... they sent me the patch colors after the carve was done. So played catch up in the painting department. The fellow is currently a SMSgt .. soon to make CMSgt. So the smaller plate sits over the Top Stripe, and can be removed at his ceremony... 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The paint sets it off!!!!

I gotta figure out how to do that.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks great, Scott! I didn't have to paint the one I did. It was Maple inlaid into Walnut and was just the insignia.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Certainly at another level . Great job Scott !


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

love it! artisan all around...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow love and great paint job.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the sign, and particularly the removable plate for the "reveal."


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Wow. That is awesome and super creative for the extra stripe.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice I'm sure he will appreciate your workmanship


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> That looks great, Scott! I didn't have to paint the one I did. It was Maple inlaid into Walnut and was just the insignia.
> 
> David


very nice. l need to practice that inlay process certainly is clean


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> The paint sets it off!!!!
> 
> I gotta figure out how to do that.


Go to Alaska! Take the class! Catch halibut and salmon! Have a great time! Meet Scott face to face! Come back the New, and Improved John! Wow us with your work for many more years! (Okay, end of heavy duty sales pitch)


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scott, another great job. If I was to have one of those done, it would be much easier. I only had 3 stripes LOL.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> Go to Alaska! Take the class! Catch halibut and salmon! Have a great time! Meet Scott face to face! Come back the New, and Improved John! Wow us with your work for many more years! (Okay, end of heavy duty sales pitch)


Artie,

Already got the plane tickets bought for the end of July. I've met Scott a couple times already. He drinks cheap beer like I do. Planning on fishing in the morning, being in his shop and gallery in the afternoon, and having a cold one or two in the evening.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Artie,
> 
> Already got the plane tickets bought for the end of July. I've met Scott a couple times already. He drinks cheap beer like I do. Planning on fishing in the morning, being in his shop and gallery in the afternoon, and having a cold one or two in the evening.


John you have put a big smile on my face  . I hope your have a blast (I rather suspect you will) Pictures would be cool. I’ve never met a draft beer I didn’t like.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is really beautiful. I particularly love the chevron. Looks almost like silver leaf rubbed on.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> That is really beautiful. I particularly love the chevron. Looks almost like silver leaf rubbed on.


thanks Tom. that finish on the chevron is my favorite part as well. Simple blue paint and Silver paint. Than a bit of black to darken the blues, and some white blended into the silver as well as the BLue to create a complete illusion of the shimmer. I have a picture of it prior to the shimmer.. work and will try post it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

One thing I don’t understand. It looks like the bit has created a carving that a straight bit could not do , as though it can bore sideways inwards .
Does the software allow for a bit that’s a type of ball , in order to curve on the underside of an area ? 
I’m having a tough time explaining this question lol


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> One thing I don’t understand. It looks like the bit has created a carving that a straight bit could not do , as though it can bore sideways inwards .
> Does the software allow for a bit that’s a type of ball , in order to curve on the underside of an area ?
> I’m having a tough time explaining this question lol


Rick, I don't see any undercuts, it might have something to do with the cheap beer that John drinks.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> One thing I don’t understand. It looks like the bit has created a carving that a straight bit could not do , as though it can bore sideways inwards .
> Does the software allow for a bit that’s a type of ball , in order to curve on the underside of an area ?
> I’m having a tough time explaining this question lol


I have those Polish bits that John sells. Carve right underneath stuff. Really cool.


----------

